# College Football 2015



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

It's hard to get excited about college football season when the big game here tonight is Colorado versus Hawaii, LOL

I have never been so glad to have a playoff type system in college football, especially after seeing the joke that is Ohio State's schedule this year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't be a hater.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Lol &amp; I thought Michigan was the 1 "tough" team on their schedule..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 4, 2015)

They tend to show up when they play the buckeyes. In harbaugh's defense, they really screwed up that program. It will take him some time to straighten it out.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 4, 2015)

Why would you run an empty set when your QB was inaccurate the whole game though? We pretty much turned the game off just around half time.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 4, 2015)

We play the Catholics tomorrow night...I'm already praying.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

College BB gun &gt; college football.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't get into football much. But I'm in the land of football being a religion. And right now, that's all people are talking about.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll Tide!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, okay, so I've got this...https://twitter.com/hookemfans/status/640345298003333120


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Roll Tide!


LMAO! WI destroyed BAMA! FAIL-tide!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Roll Tide!
> ...


You must have watched a different game?


----------



## willsee (Sep 7, 2015)

Charlie Strong is a good coach, but sheesh.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 7, 2015)

Had planned to try and catch some of the LSU/MSU game. Too bad it was cancelled.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2015)

So that game wont count? Kind of weird?


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2015)

And suddenly, I have come to accept losing Braxton Miller as quarterback...






They were definitely rusty early on, but give them back their injured/suspended players and a week or so to get back in the swing of things, and they're going to be good again.

While I feel bad for breaking VT's QB's collar bone, it was certainly a bit ironic after panning to him in the locker room following an earlier d-line sandwich when he said "it will take a hell of a lot more than that to take me out."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Supe said:


> And suddenly, I have come to accept losing Braxton Miller as quarterback...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the d-line accepted his challenge and won.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, challenging a 300 lbs man to "hit me harder next time" is, more often than not, a losing proposition.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 12, 2015)

Next up, the smart kids. Headed to the game tonight...always love the Rice band.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, the Rice band didn't show, but there was this...






At least we won in the points.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like UGA and Auburn will really suck this year!


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jack's football team was invited to go on the field before the University of Cincinnati football game Saturday night. Even though Emmett doesn't play, we put him in Jack's practice jersey so he could participate. They got to help make the gauntlet the players run through as they come on the field along with the cheerleaders (which I'm sure both boys thoroughly enjoyed even though they make a big fuss if you mention anything about girls).

UC didn't look so hot and they ended up losing, but the boys obviously had fun.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2015)

And now the hippies.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2015)

well Auburn wasn't very AUsome yesterday!

Also looks like UGA found their running game..

in other news Ohio State squeaked by someone we have never heard of, and Oregon beat the hell out of college that didn't even have a football team till 4 years ago..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 20, 2015)

NIU has a nasty habit of playing well against the big 10.

On an unrelated note, talking about OSU's schedule has not faired well for a few coaches out there.

Save it for the end of the season, if the buckeyes keep this shit up, they won't be around for the party anyways.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

Can't believe Ohio State is still ranked #1 after how bad they looked yesterday. Looking forward to the Michigan State-Ohio State matchup in November. Michigan State only lost two games last year and they already beat one of those teams this year, OSU being the other.

Oh, and, uh Alabama lost.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Oh, and, uh Alabama lost.


lusone:

LOL


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Can't believe Ohio State is still ranked #1 after how bad they looked yesterday. Looking forward to the Michigan State-Ohio State matchup in November. Michigan State only lost two games last year and they already beat one of those teams this year, OSU being the other.
> 
> Oh, and, uh Alabama lost.




They're just not going to have a #5 team leap frog a #1 without a loss. They did look like shit, though. They're in for a rough week of practice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Supe said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe Ohio State is still ranked #1 after how bad they looked yesterday. Looking forward to the Michigan State-Ohio State matchup in November. Michigan State only lost two games last year and they already beat one of those teams this year, OSU being the other.
> ...


Yeah, don't think coach is going to be too happy with them today.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

Supe said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe Ohio State is still ranked #1 after how bad they looked yesterday. Looking forward to the Michigan State-Ohio State matchup in November. Michigan State only lost two games last year and they already beat one of those teams this year, OSU being the other.
> ...


The pollsters dropped Auburn 12 spots after they beat Jacksonville State in overtime. I find it laughable that Ole Miss jumped 12 spots after beating Bama.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

that DL from Old Miss looked like a beast!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 26, 2015)

Unbelievable finish again this week. Last week felled by a PAT, this week a punt. Dejected.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 27, 2015)

O-H


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> O-H


Iooo,bama won this week?


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> O-H




I-O!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 28, 2015)

Supe said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > O-H
> ...






woo, they beat Western Michigan &lt;rolls eyes&gt;


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2015)

All the schools in Michigan are turds, who cares which one they beat?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Muck Fichigan!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 5, 2015)

Completely trounced by an endangered reptile. :bag:

This week we get to play a school that has yet another stand-out QB who came from a school that is less than 20 minutes away from The University...not unlike that old guy who beat the Cowboys last night. At least there are Fletcher's corn dogs at the fair.

Excellent. I'm not sure we can win another game. Maybe, Kansas or Iowa State.


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2015)

OSU needs to bench Jones and put in Barrett.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 5, 2015)

^^^ agreed


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

Mark Richt is the epitome of "Nice Guys Finish Last"


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2015)

And now, this...Make it stop.

http://www.hookem.com/2015/10/07/bevo-xiv-will-miss-texas-ou-due-to-life-threatening-condition/


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2015)

Given the state of UT football, he's probably dying of a broken heart.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2015)

Both UT's


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like Chuck might be able to keep his job...and his cool gold hat.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2015)

Three guys in Alabama were wearing "Oklahoma Disaster Relief" hats this past weekend. I asked them if they handed those hats out after Saturday's game. They were unappreciative of my humor.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 12, 2015)

:bag:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

I am surprised we haven't seen the USC coach in the drunk tank


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2015)

They probably limit internet access from the rehab facility.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2015)

Sayonara Spurrier. I think that one was long overdue.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

he was a hell of a coach back in the day (from someone who doesn't really care for UF)

but I would think his players would play harder if he had said " I am retiring at the end of the year" instead of just walking out on them..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Oct 31, 2015)

Well. That was a disaster. At least our Australian kicker knows where Iowa is now.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

so I am trying to follow this Missouri story, the news has tons of info about the football strike, but I cant seem to find a whole lot on what the substance was? I did find a story about some college student who used "feces to make a swastika in the bathroom" ( I didn't know Fudgey was a Krout?) anyone local got any more info?

(Not saying there wasn't good cause for the resignation- I just cant seem to find much discussion about it)?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems that the story now is the resignation. Heard something about new rules that wouldn't take effect for a couple of years. Seems odd but it is college.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 9, 2015)

They were going to lose $1,000,0000...yes, I said that with the Mike Myers accent.

Anyway, I get why the players were upset...Bad PR on the part of the Mizzou pres...and when 30 of your 58 players say I'm not going, then coach has to follow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2015)

what did the coach do? Are the students just being the typical whiny entitlement generation or should they just have shut their entitled mouth and be thankful for the cheaper education to play since most FB players are free or near free ride anyways.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I suppose poo-smeared swasticas pissed off a few people.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't even know what to say other than the Longhorns are still number one at selling merchandise.

I don't know if all the emoticons are working yet so I'll just go ahead and post one...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

see yah later Baylor


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2015)

Big game Saturday.  Be interesting to see how the top 10 shapes up.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 17, 2015)

^Agreed.  At the beginning of the season I was pretty confident Michigan State would beat OSU, but given the past few weeks I'm no longer so sure.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

Real conferences have a big game every weekend


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2015)

LOL.  Like those big games against Ole Miss, Washington State, Navy, or Florida State?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

going backward from last week, basically a big match up every week (something the other conferences do once maybe twice a season)

Past Weekend

ARK LSU

Week Before

LSU Bama

Week Before

UGA FL

Week before

FL LSU

Week Before

Bama TXAM

Week Before

ARK Bama

etc, etc,

But be glad OSU plays in a weak conference, you will be better rested for the "playoffs"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Who won last year?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

see the last sentence in my post


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> going backward from last week, basically a big match up every week (something the other conferences do once maybe twice a season)
> 
> Past Weekend
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, you're telling me Arkansas, Georgia, and A&amp;M are "big matchup" teams?  Oh, then on that basis, all conferences have big games every weekend too, since they also have a shitload of "big" teams that aren't even ranked in the AP top 25 (of which the Big 10 has 6 top 25 teams, compared to the SEC's 4, or the ACC's 3).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

The top 25 only compares wins / losses (which isn't apples to apples when your playing William and sue week in week out)

Google NCAAF 2015 Strength of Schedule.. OSU is like  #78

My point was there has been maybe one "big" matchup in the Big 10 this season? I can only think of one this entire season (Michigan / MSU) ?

There is almost one every week that can decide a teams fate in the SEC

But if the top 25 is important

OSU hasn't played a top 25 team the entire season, lol

Clemson has 2?

Bama has played 6

If OSU played in the SEC they would basically be Kentucky or Vandy


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 17, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 17, 2015)

And yet they tore thru a couple of "big teams" last year. [emoji41]

SSDY.

The big 10 is the joke of the power conferences. The SEC has been ranked #1 at the end of every season for ever now, correct?

It seems to me, all conferences go through good times and bad. The SEC has had a very good run, no arguments there. But all teams have soft games. And not all unranked teams are shitty. Illinois sucks, but they seem to fight a good fight when it counts.

The way it is set up now is about as good as it will probably get, so may the beat team win the trophy, cause the buckeyes will always be the 1st on that new list.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2015)

So Michigan State vs. Alabama in the Cotton Bowl.  Should be interesting, looks like Alabama is favored by 9 pts.  I'll be putting my money where my mouth is when I get to Vegas this weekend (MSU to win +300).


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

Are they going to let Kirby Smart coach for Alabama in that game?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2015)

From what I read it sounds like he's finishing the season with Alabama through the playoffs.  Apparently Georgia is playing their bowl game with an interim head coach.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 7, 2015)

OU vs Clemson in a rematch of last years beat down. OU has beaten the 4 of the 5 teams they lost to last season with Clemson being the only remaining one. It should be a fun match up.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2015)

I just don't think Clemson is as good a team as everyone thinks.  They had too many close calls this year.  I think it will be OU and Alabama, with a tossup from there.  I'm not sure I see MSU taking down Alabama when Ohio State's F- performance still took them to the final play, and they practically lost to Michigan.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

(not a Bama Fan) but your wrong

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 7, 2015)

That was there schedule for the season.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, but more of their wins were against ranked teams based on final rankings,,

But I agree the ranking system is flawed, Baylor couldn't carry Florida or George's jockstrap if they had to


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 7, 2015)

Week 1: #20 Wisconsin

Week 2: Unranked MTSU

Week 3: #15 Mississippi

Week 4: Unranked ULM

Week 5: #8 Georgia

Week 6: Unranked Arkansas

Week 7: #9 Texas A&amp;M

Week 8: Unranked Tennessee

Week 9: #2 LSU

Week 10: #17 Mississippi St.

Week 11: Unranked CHSO

Week 12: Unranked Auburn

Week 13: #18 Florida

So 7/12 of their games were against teams ranked at the time, with 3 of them against Top 10 teams.  Three of the teams ranked at the time Alabama played them are still ranked (Ole Miss, LSU, and Florida), and one that wasn't ranked when they played them (Tennessee) is now ranked.  If you're going to troll, at least try to be somewhat accurate.  That list is all shades of wrong.

And as for the final conclusion ("why are they ranked #2"), nobody else in the Top 10 played as many ranked teams as Alabama (at the time rankings or post-season rankings).  And most of them had worse losses than Alabama (OU to Texas, MSU to Nebraska).


----------



## envirotex (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad we won our bowl game "The I-35 Bowl"...Even though it was against a team that was down to their 4th string QB, who, coincidentally, isn't even a QB...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2015)

So how did MSU end up in this game again?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So how did MSU end up in this game again?


Seems they forgot they had a game to play yesterday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah, Bama was way overrated this year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, it was pretty terrible.  Now I know how Packers fans feel.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm gonna pull for clemson, they have the most fans that actually went to school there....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't go to Alabama, but I'm far from a bandwagon jumper.  My mom, uncle (mom's side) and aunt (dad's side) went to Alabama (main campus) and my dad went to UAH (Huntsville).  My #1 team is Louisville (do have a Master's degree from there) and my backup team is 'Bama due to family affiliation.


----------



## Hammer Head PE (Jan 4, 2016)

Obviously, being an Auburn grad, I am pulling for Clemson. I don't think they have it in them to beat Alabama but I sure am a big Clemson fan right now.


----------



## geomane (Jan 4, 2016)

Hammer Head PE said:


> Obviously, being an Auburn grad, I am pulling for Clemson. I don't think they have it in them to beat Alabama but I sure am a big Clemson fan right now.


Why wouldn't you pull for the team in the same state? and in the same conference? You must just really hate Alabama.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

will- wasn't implying that, just having lived in GA for so long, you see tons of people that have no actual connection to the school that make up  a lot of their fans, similar to Notre Dame, FSU, etc..

I too think bama is still pissed off from last year and is going to be on a "roll"  But it was kind of sad watching MSU getting pushed around like they did, hopefully it will at least be worth watching!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 4, 2016)

&lt;&lt;&lt; this!

And hell, I have a Master's from Auburn. But I grew up pulling for Bama, and saw no need to switch fan bases just because I went to Auburn.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> will- wasn't implying that, just having lived in GA for so long, you see tons of people that have no actual connection to the school that make up  a lot of their fans, similar to Notre Dame, FSU, etc..
> 
> I too think bama is still pissed off from last year and is going to be on a "roll"  But it was kind of sad watching MSU getting pushed around like they did, hopefully it will at least be worth watching!


Yeah, I know...it was more a pre-emptive explanation.  I get called a bandwagon jumper all the time when I pull for Bama.  University of Kentucky fans are like that up here...90+% of them never went to UK, but they are rabid fans.

BTW, to all the SEC haters out there...they have gone 8-2 in bowl games so far this year, and their 2 losses came to Louisville (my favorite team) and Michigan (my BIL's favorite team).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

I still don't consider Texas A&amp;M to be in the SEC, Texas isn't the South!

I think this year the Bowl games showed how truly worthless all these rankings and polls were

&amp; Yeah When I first got out of school I worked for a small firm based out of Glasgow, KY, had to spend some time there for a few months, I would put KY in the same status as middle Alabama


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2016)

With the exception of just a few games, these bowl games this year were horrible match ups.

HORRIBLE.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2016)

Alabama is already getting preferential treatment from the NCAA!!!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2604864-clemson-to-have-less-practice-time-than-alabama-for-national-championship-game?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool


----------



## Hammer Head PE (Jan 4, 2016)

I made a vow to myself to never pull for Alabama, ever, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> With the exception of just a few games, these bowl games this year were horrible match ups.
> 
> HORRIBLE.


No one said that last year when the SEC West had an off year 

We should seriously get Notre Dame dropped to Division II though....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We should seriously get Notre Dame dropped to Division II though....


Shit, they had 10 wins...you're lucky they didn't get a playoff spot.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

All I can say is Saban must have some monster F'n balls, I literally stepped away after they kicked the FG and then came back and couldn't believe they were doing an onside kick with so much time left.  Hero if it works, Goat if it doesn't.

Hell of a game, have to say I was totally impressed by Clemson's speed and toughness, there were some hard hits without any major penalties last night, really good clean game.  If I was a fan of either team that would have been a difficult game to watch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, it was painful to watch, but at least it paid off for my team.  Apparently Saban had discussed the on-sides kick with the special teams coordinator and the kicker, so he knew it might come in handy.  It was literally a game changer.  Clemson was slashing our defense, and they had just stopped our offense forcing a FG.  Our defense was winded because they were spending so much time on the field, most of it playing hurry-up.  Saban not only gave the defense a rest and kept Clemson from scoring again, but he briefly changed the whole momentum of the game.  

I must say, I've never seen an offense carve up an Alabama defense like that.  If Bama's TE hadn't caught fire, Clemson wins by 30.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

The downside is another year of "Roll Tide" rednecks spouting off about how wonderful they are.  The upside is not having to listen to the 8 gillion local Clemson fans gloat all year.  

That aside Clemson is keeping the overwhelming majority of their starters next year, and are going to be a very tough team to contend with.  With 9 starters going to the NFL next year, I can't say the same for my Buckeyes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't believe you are an Ohio State fan and you are bitching about any other fan base.  OSU fans are right up there with Notre Dame fans in my list o' annoying fan bases.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

They only get hate because they are literally the largest fan base out there.  I've been to many games in Columbus, and have actually received compliments from fans of opposing teams as to how cordial the OSU fans were.  You want to see a group of shitbags, go to an LSU game...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 12, 2016)

Big tough Bama guy getting in the face of Clemson's QB after the failed 2 point conversion attempt......

https://vine.co/v/iMvv3KQ7EPK


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

LSU fans are cranky cause they put the most players in the NFL but don't have the [college] trophy to match..

Where I spent most of my life (GA) we had a lot of Northern transplants, 99% of them are annoying 150% of the women from up north are annoying as fuck, so if the odds are that they are OSU fans, it may not necessarily be that they are hated for being OSU fans rather just annoying yankee bitches in general...


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

If you want to meet yankee bitches, spend some time on the Lehigh campus... Fairly certain Jar Farting 101 is a class there, with Jar Sniffing being a 200 level.


----------

